# Meet me for a coffee.



## MaidenScotland

Lots of posts wanting to meet someone for coffee.

Please post here but do not post any personal contact details.. once you are a regular poster your private message facility will come into play.
Always remember to play safe when you are meeting someone that you do not know.. a crowd is better, try and take someone else along, always lets other know where you are going and who with and what time to expect you back.


Why doesn't someone bite the bullet and make a date and place for coffee and just invite people along?


Be safe
Maiden


----------



## raphaella annalena

Hello  how are you? I have just got a job as an Au Pair in Prato near Florence and would like to meet new people.


----------



## thea.xx

*Re:*

hey Raphaella , 
I've just got an au pair job near Florence too (montespertoli) . I haven't met many people yet as I've only been here a few days . Fancy meeting for that coffee?! 

 
Thea


----------



## Sharpslaw

Ciao Raphaella & Thea,
As currently planned - 2 Euro backpaking adults will be in Florence May 23rd & May 24th.
A meetup with several English speaking over dinner would be a thrill for our trip.

We would love to hear the fun and challenges of living in Italy.


----------



## Johnny B

1, no fun, and 2, plenty of challenges...


----------



## KenzoXIV

Times are hard... any one for a glass of water in Cefalù?


----------



## btiger

HI, anyone from Southern CA in Rome?


----------



## AZANALI

hello every one to day just Meet for coffee.
i think it,s time to dinner


----------



## mauri

Hello, I'm a graduate student at the Politecnico di Milano. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Mhm01

Hello,
My name's Mahmood. I'm coming from Canada to Rome for a few days in early May. I would love to meet some people for a coffee.


----------



## casianaaa

Need a break and a fellow Londoner's friendly banter?

Let's meet! Because I flippin well do!


----------



## kat2828

Hi my name is katerina and I'm moving to Italy from London. We are gona be in benevento.


----------



## FionaScull

Hi there! Long time since you posted! How are things going?


----------



## FionaScull

Hia! How did you go settling in? I found the first few years were tricky. How you finding them?


----------



## Butterfly23

Hey I'm from Scotland and would love to meet any expats who would like to hang out in the Tuscany area


----------



## Lookingfor

Hi everyone, I'm a songwriter and I've a rock band. We write song in english, so we need an english singer because we don't want problem with the brit accent.
We're gonna try to play our music everywhere, first of all in the Albion country.
Please, help us and contact me!
We're 22-26 in Milan


----------



## dan83m

Hi if someone are free, tomorrow we can take a coffee


----------



## StephanieAl

is there anyone in Roccaspinalveti ??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nikki2016

Hello!!! Anyone in the brianza area??


----------



## MAXTORQUE

Hi I'm Massimo if anyone is around south of Rome near latina we can take a coffe


----------

